# What do you think of Twist?



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

My son named her Twist I think because her horns go back and curve, unlike most of my does who have more straight up She's an unplanned new addition, but may just end up a keeper.

Ok, first off, I am aware of her being extremely thin. She will slowly be getting stuffed full of groceries More than just cheap local grass hay she was getting. Color is good, poo is normal and will start her on the herbal wormer preventative. She will get copper bolused as soon as I figure out a weight, the tip of her tail is balding. 8 hours of munching on the fresh grass and grass/alfalfa mixed hay and she already looked fatter, haha, but it's a start. She weaned twin doelings about 4 weeks ago and I am not ruling her out for being pregnant. I know you cannot go by look, but she is quite full down low and I think I felt firm in front of her udder area before she freaked out about me touching her belly. I didn't get much more info on her, the aquaintance I got her from had her a max of 3 months. She is tattoo'd, but she wanted nothing to do with standing still long enough for me to make them out. Teeth say 3-5 years old, I have to double check the outermost teeth, they look in good shape with very little wear down.

Anyway, she is a sweet girl and thought I would share


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I recommend getting a fecal done for worms and cocci....she is way to thin.... and those two things.. can make them that thin....or she has been severely starved...  she is a pretty Doe...I am glad you are feeding her well..... 

Give her probiotics and Fortified vit B complex shot...

Have loose salts and minerals out... free choice for her.... for goats or cattle..

Make sure... she doesn't have lice...

Is she dehydrated?

How is her gum color?


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a feeling it was a case of underfed The person only feeds a cheap local grass hay, has sheep so doesn't feed a goat grain and no loose minerals that I know of. She now has loose minerals, baking soda and hay (alfalfa grass mix, it's 30-50% alfalfa) available free choice. Getting a bit of grain twice a day and will slowly start adding alfalfa pellets, BOSS and beat pulp, maybe calf manna, to help her bulk up. I don't want to do too much at once though Gums are pink. I dosed her with Safeguard yesterday, will do it again in a week or so and probably a 3rd dose before I get her started on the herbal preventative. Probios, Sel/E gel and Copasure will be given. Don't have the Vit B complex, but it's in the works. She doesn't appear dehydrated, no tenting of the skin when you pull it up on her back, but did guzzle her water when i first gave it. She was tied for about 24 hours before I could get to her. If she was tied in the driveway the whole time, she didn't have food or water, just dirt/gravel. Picture was taken straight out of the car before she stuffed herself. She's alert, not sickly acting and seems happy. Except she'd like a human out with her at all times


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think shell come along nicely with a little TLC. Congrats on your new doe!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Cute! Congratulations... she looks like a sweet girl


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Be careful on that green grass. If she has been underfed and fed low quality feed. Feeding her rich, green grass especially will make her sick. Start out slow and increase each week.

I'd really have to agree with what Pam said. Congrats on her! She is a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How much safeguard did you give to her? And how much does she weigh?

Here ...where I live ....safeguard doesn't work anymore...I really recommend the fecal to be done, her body has been through a lot of stress... which can trigger both to occur.... :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I get 'projects' like her all the time. I think you found a good one, I bet you, once you get fat on her she will be a very nice looking girl. To me, and it could just be the pic. she doesnt look that bright eyed, kinda sad. I bet you she does need a good worming (maybe check for lice also). I also dont think much of the safe guard, so far am very pleased with ivermectin. Congrat on the new one, and you will def. have to get update pics of her once she is on her feet.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmm, I think it was just the shadowing and fact that it was really bright out yesterday.

I don't use Ivermectin. I have a white toed collie type mix breed dog and they are rather fond of eating the goat poo. I got a 10 year old angora doe from the same person early Dec and she was in similar condition. Just had kids 2 months earlier and wasn't fed properly on top of how old she is. She also had the issue of being a solid matt and heavy lice load. A few powderings for the lice and being on the herbal wormer 4 week schedule for a couple of months and she's in good condition. I didn't even bother with Safeguard with her. I gave Twist a dose og Safeguard for 500# horse, I don't have a way of weighing her right now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the dog eats the poo after giving the Ivermectin.....it won't hurt them ...I have border collies that love poo too and they have never had an issue... 

If your method worked for the other goat ...that is super.....hope it works for this Doe as well..... :hug: :wink: 

With safeguard... it is always ...triple the dosage.. for goats :thumb:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My scale has been down for some time so the last worming I just guessed the weights, long story short I thought the doseing gun was broke and ended up giving WAY more then they should have got, like 2X and were all fine. But I did find this way to weigh a meat goat in my book. I used it on the kids that I can pick up and weigh on the house scale and is pretty on.
Ok it says
Tape weigh your goats with this surprisingly accurate chart, developed in austrailia by boer goat breeders. Pass a cloth seamstress tape around a goats heart girth, directly behind its front legs. Round down the resulting measurement to the next full number and compare the measurement with the chart.

INCHES-POUNDS
15-9.5
16-11
17-13
18-15.5
19-18
20-20.5
21-24
22-28.5
23-33.5
24-37.5
25-43
26-47.5
27-54
28-59.5
29-66.5
30-74
31-80
32-88.5
33-94.5
34-100
35-109
36-117
37-123.5
38-131
39-136.5
40-141
41-148

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

And that works with boers? I used the measurements listed on fiasco farm for my diary does, but I thought it wasn't accurate for boers? I guess she's currently muscled like a dairy goat, so it will likely work for now. I can hold my minis and pygmy and stand on the bathroom scale, but I don't think I want to do that with Twist. Wai,t reread it, you said for boers, hmm, will try it, thanks

Here she is this evening trying to convince me to go pet her while also worrying about my dogs down the hill.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She has such a sweet face!!! I have not been able to use it on the larger goats since my scale is down, but on the kids up to 50lbs, has been fairly on, so far just oz off. I wonder how much difference there is between the dairy goat one and the boer one, Im gonna check that out and see. I have been doing this to get the weights of everyone for copper bolus and I do have 2 dairy goats.....hmmmm


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She's about 100-110 pounds.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, I need to get everyone bolused around here. Finally got the copasure, but my food scale has vanished, so I even cannot weigh the copasure. Urgh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Using the tape... doesn't work correctly with my boers....very inaccurate.... :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> Using the tape... doesn't work correctly with my boers....very inaccurate.... :thumb:


Same here it is way off.

Would love to see pics of her in a few months!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll definately give ya'll updates

Is there a place to look up ear tattoos?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

EstellaMA said:


> I'll definately give ya'll updates
> 
> Is there a place to look up ear tattoos?


I could try typing the herd letters into the ABGA website.
What are the letters in her right ear?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you know about how far off it is from being the right weight, thats how I was planning on doing their weights for the copper bolus.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I could try typing the herd letters into the ABGA website.
> What are the letters in her right ear?


 :thumbup:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

MRF7

The 7 might be Z, there's a ridge in her ear right where the bottom line would be on a Z. I keep forgetting to take a flashlight out with me.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

No matches found on ABGA.org for either version of the herd tattoo, but my goal was to find the year she was born (because she has all adult teeth) and her left ear tattoo will tell me that. I didn't write it down, I always manage to forget it between checking and getting back into the house.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep... left ear.... should tell what year she was born.... :wink: 

Maybe she is with another association?


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

What are the other boer associations?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

USBGA (United States Boer Goat Association) & IBGA (International)


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> INCHES-POUNDS
> 15-9.5
> 16-11
> 17-13
> ...


This doesn't seem right to me :shrug: . I compared it to my dairy goat tape and a dairy goat that is 24" is 50lbs, but a boer that is 24" is only 37.5lbs?? :scratch: I would have thought heavier.....


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

X=2008, puts her at about 4, which was within my guess with from teeth


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking girl,, hope she fills out for you O.K.... :applaud:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Thought I'd post some new pictures after 3 weeks of stuffing her with food. Blurry cuz she won't stand still long enough for the camera on my cell phone to focus. I finally convinced her that alfalfa pellets and beet pulp shreds are tasty. Next is BOSS. She's shedding like crazy, everyone is. She's getting another dose of Selenium gel and tea tree oil put on the thin spots at the top of her ears though I think she's just rubbing them on stuff.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Twist has now moved in with the does. She's still on her tie out for safety, but seems to really enjoy having the other ladies around her. She's going to start getting let off of the tie while supervised soon. I need to make sure she'll stay in my fence and not turn into a crazy meany over the hay. She's strong, even in poor condition. She was getting out of her previous home's fencing, so I'm just playing it safe. She's shedding like mad, not just her winter wool either, her and Buttercup are both shedding their guard hairs like mad too. It sure makes them scruffy looking.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

she's looking good! Before I got my digital scale, I divided up the copasure into 12.5 even amounts. then I dosed on the light side. The scale makes it SO much easier. BTW, I live right by Harbor freight tools, and they sell a small scale for about 10.00 if you want me to pick one up for you.. just let me know.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's really coming along!  How high is the fence? If that is the kind of fence you have all around the pen and it's 4ft high you should be okay unless she's a serious jumper. Hopefully she is content in staying in the pen, and doesn't feel the need to go adventuring!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Most of the pasture is 4 rows electric with the orange plastic on the bottom half to be a visual barrier. I originally put it up to keep turkeys in, but they moved on. It helps in detering the little goats from slipping through, they cannot quickly sneak past the 2 second pulse. I will likely redo it with the 4' fencing in the picture as funds allow. It's $170someodd per 100 foot roll, so yeah.

milk and honey, if you would be willing to pick up the $10 scale for me that'd be awesome I haven't come across one for less than $30 locally.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you have Lowe's? The fence we buy I think is $70 per 100ft, it's welded fencing 2x4 , nothing fancy, but if it's been great so far  Most of our pen is the larger 4"x4" squares, but for the buck pen and the new pen we used the fence above.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

I might try it with a couple rows of electric so they cannot stand on it. The first goat pen I built years ago was welded wire. They busted the bottom 2 rows standing on it. Then a PIA pygmy I had taught Caviar, Nemo and Trixie how to bust out of the weak spots. She then proceeded to purposefully make holes to bust out. Long storey short, she found a new home.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

I had to loosen her collar


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good job she is really starting to fill out. Kepp up the good work.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow she is looking great! Your doing fantastic with her!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice work!!! She looks great!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Gah, I just came across the first picture I took of Twist back in March on my computer...here she is today

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She looks real good! I added you as a friend on Flickr


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

She does look good! Nice work with her!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Yay, added you too, love your pictures

I even stopped giving her grain about a month ago, she was just making a mess and picking the oats out. She's on 50/50ish alfalfa/grass mix hay and a teeny bit of browse. Between the does and the turkeys, the pasture is pretty low right now. Next step is she's getting separated out with my NubianLaManchaX doe and all the feeders will be higher up so they both can build their back muscles some. Twist picks on the Nigis and Angoras, so she needs her own space I think. This is assuming someone doesn't buy her, I won't be upset if she stays, but I gotta at least pretend to try to reduce the hayburner numbers


----------

